# 4 satelliten, 1 subwoofer auch ohne DS5.1 ?



## Transmitter (4. Februar 2003)

Hi!

ich hab mal ne frage .. 

für mich rentiert sich ne DS5.1 anschaffung eigentlich nicht .. trotzdem hätte ich gerne einen "psydo - 3D effekt" .. 

rentiert es sich, wenn ich dann einfach 2 satelliten paralell hänge und in der raumaufteilung die dinger in alle 4 ecken hänge, und den subwoofer unter den tv?

ich würde gerne ab und an mal ein wenig musik hören, und dann halt mal hier und da nen film .. aber extra ne 5.1 karte rentiert sich dafür nicht .. kommt trotzdem ein räumlicher effekt rüber, wenn ich 4 satelliten nehme?

wie ist denn dieses set:
http://www6.alternate.de/html/nodes_info/kvzk18.html
ist das für 5.1 ?
weil bei dem kleineren set:
http://www6.alternate.de/html/nodes_info/kvzk15.html
steht irgendwas von: 3,5mm Klinke-Y-Adapter, 3,5mm Klinke auf 2x Cinch Adapter dabei .. schickt dann eine normale soundkarte? oder brauch ich da trotzdem was besonderes?

kann mir da wer helfen?
thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## eViLaSh (4. Februar 2003)

wo willst du die dinger denn bitte anschliessen ?!

an der sounkarte oder an einer anlage ?!?!

oder wie ?

das mit dem parallel ginge schon, aber du brauchst eben auch die entsprechenden anschlüsse dafür.


----------



## Transmitter (4. Februar 2003)

naja .. ich dachte mit diesen Y-Weichen würde das irgendwie funktionieren .. 

ich will das schon direkt an die sounkarte hängen .. und bei den sets mit subwoofer und 2 satelliten sind ja auch noch mal ausgänge in dem subwoofer.


----------



## eViLaSh (5. Februar 2003)

d.h. du hast nur einen ausgang an der soundkarte, welcher ja nur ein stereo signal liefert. da willst du dann deine 5-boxen ranhängen ?!

hm weiss ned ob das so gut klappt...

vor allem beim subwoofer bekommst du dann keine klangqualität, da er praktisch auch "nur" als Box dient !

also ich würde dir raten schon ne 5.1 karte zu holen, gibts ja mittlerweilen auch ganz billige, da kannst du dann alles ranhängen, und es sollte dann auch gut klingen


----------



## Transmitter (5. Februar 2003)

.. hmm .. und wie hört es sich dann an, wenn ich da normale mp3´s höre?

kommen die dann auch aus allen 5 boxen?


----------



## eViLaSh (5. Februar 2003)

wenn die soundkarte prologic hat oder prologic 2 wird der sound von stereo auf alle boxen gelegt. 

bei den meisten kannst du ja dann auch von dolby 5.1 auf stereo umschalten.


----------



## Iwein (5. Februar 2003)

Dazu hätte ich auch mal ne Frage: Ich hab Audigy Player von Creative. Der unterstützt nur 5.1 Ich hab aber ein 6.1 Boxensystem. Kann man das so regeln, dass trotzdem alle 5 Boxen gehen?


----------



## eViLaSh (6. Februar 2003)

hast du die boxen direkt an der soundkarte ?

wenn ja, geht es glaube ich ned bzw. bringt dir das nichts.


----------



## Iwein (6. Februar 2003)

Die Boxen hängen erst am Sub, der geht dann in die Soundkarte und zwar mit 3 Anschlüssen.


----------

